

Things your grandchildren will probably say in the future - cinbun8
http://deepakbala.me/2012/11/02/5-things-your-grandchildren-will-probably-say-in-the-future/
5 things your grandchildren will probably say in the future
======
nollidge
Agree with everything except e-mail. I see no reason to believe that's going
away anytime in the next millennium.

------
tosseraccount
Modern hard drives don't look that different ...

RECENT :
[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136555)

OLDNESS : [http://deepakbala.me/wp-
content/uploads/2012/11/hard_disk.pn...](http://deepakbala.me/wp-
content/uploads/2012/11/hard_disk.png)

------
digitalWestie
What's wrong with email?

~~~
srikrishnan
Younger generations seem to use various other forms of "inboxing" (messaging
apps, FB, etc) already. We can see some of the business documents now just
being shared over the cloud, more communication over Skype and just meeting
invites over email. As for personal mail, form my experience, the only email I
receive today are newsletters, notifications, and the occasional BCCed
broadcast mail (wedding invites, etc).

I think email is still relevant only for a document trail for business. If its
about leaving a document trail, maybe there should be something new and more
suited for it - for approvals, discussions, etc.

Its not like people are looking for a solution for a "problem", but then
someone is going to create that something - which will make email less
relevant even for the business use.

~~~
superk
I don't see email disappearing. It is one of the classes of communication,
from least disruptive to most disruptive:

Messaging - email, fb, linkedin, etc

Broadcasting - twitter, fb wall, rss, etc

Instant Messaging - skype, irc, etc

Calling - skype, phone, etc

In Person

That people are doing more messaging through fb, linkedin etc doesn't change
that what they are doing is essentially email.

~~~
srikrishnan
LinkedIn - yes

FB - how much ever they make it look like email and function in a compatible
manner, I don't think its used the same way email is(talking user behavior).
It is just an asynchronous text messaging system. It is closer to chat/IM than
to email in the way it is used. FB's bid to make it email-like seems to be an
effort to move more of your messaging to FB or have the "unified inbox".

Is it really tough to imagine that 10 years from now we won't use "email" for
more than 5% of our communication? And that subsequent generations will
probably not use it at all?

